# The Abandonment/Urban Exploration Thread



## voyagerfan99

So I went up to New Hampshire today and met up with Geoff ([0MEGA]) and we took a ride into Maine and explored an abandoned nursing home. I don't know how many of you are into it, but I think it's pretty creepy, fun, and exhilarating! Here are some pics from today.































If you guys have anything, post away!


----------



## Shane

Damn people realy trashed that place up good 

What the hell is that thing sitting on top of the green chair? 

Intresting photos and theme though,cant wait to see more....unfurtunatly i dont have a camera or i would try and take some pics of an abandoned warhouse near where i live,its Huge in there and very creepy....went in there when i needed a pee quickly while i was out


----------



## voyagerfan99

Nevakonaza said:


> Damn people realy trashed that place up good
> 
> What the hell is that thing sitting on top of the green chair?



It looks like a hair drier from a hair salon. There was another orange, ugly looking one in the middle of the hallway that looked pretty creepy.


----------



## TFT

A couple of fine computer chairs there 
Was it all smashed up before you got there?

It's so hard to gain entry in the UK to those sort of places, they are usually secured like Fort Knox because the British have cottoned on to suing the owners even if they trespass and hurt themselves.
I do like those eerie/ghostly images though.


----------



## PohTayToez

I LOL'd at "Hi, Billy Mays here" in the second to last picture.  

I don't know if this counts as urban exploration, but I like trying to gain access to the roof in non-abandoned buildings.


----------



## ganzey

you should spend the night there on friday the 13th


----------



## The_Other_One

Stop it!  You're making me want to go urban exploring again ^^;  I've not been in so long...


----------



## voyagerfan99

The_Other_One said:


> Stop it!  You're making me want to go urban exploring again ^^;  I've not been in so long...



Go! What's stopping you?


----------



## schw32m

About as abandoned as it gets. 
A home that used to belong to an elderly couple who lived about 1/4 mile away.
Abandoned since the fire 5+ years ago.






Not very urban though. 
This house was located on the outskirts of a farming community.


----------



## The_Other_One

voyagerfan99 said:


> Go! What's stopping you?



Safety, health (asbestos anyone? ), legal reasons, time...  Plus, if nothing else, I've pretty much visited all the major locations around NC


----------



## voyagerfan99

The_Other_One said:


> Safety, health (asbestos anyone? ), legal reasons, time...  Plus, if nothing else, I've pretty much visited all the major locations around NC



1: Get a respirator
2: Go on a road trip


----------



## Pikachuwee

I would love to see this kind of places at night.


----------

